# my loft is done



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

i will post pics tomorrow of it w/ out the the birds and w/ the birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking forward to pics. 

Thanks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> i will post pics tomorrow of it w/ out the the birds and w/ the birds


It's tomorrow!

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a very sweet little Pigeon you got in the coop, there, Welder.... Could you identify the breed please?? Never seen a pijie quite that cute before!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> That's a very sweet little Pigeon you got in the coop, there, Welder.... Could you identify the breed please?? Never seen a pijie quite that cute before!!


LOL........I'm looking and looking and I'm like "I don't see a pigeon"...........LOL
didn't realize the pictures were side by side but then I saw that cute little person.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

a whole $25 dollars made that loft just getting started lols will have hi rise in few years lols ya that is my son lols


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What are the dimensions of the loft?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> a whole $25 dollars made that loft


Great job on the loft and what a deal. I could probably do something like that around here with the extra wood and misc I have. I'm not sure where to get the physical energy tho.

I see the little person but I don't see a pigeon. Is the pij named Waldo?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

i will be getting birds sat. morning i will get pic for ya all to see thanx welder


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I changed the way the photos appear so they are not so hard to see/find. Hope you don't mind, Welder! Nice job on the loft and a very handsome young man you have there!

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> That's a very sweet little Pigeon you got in the coop, there, Welder.... Could you identify the breed please?? Never seen a pijie quite that cute before!!





> i will be getting birds sat. morning


I get it now. That was fun.


----------

